# Self tapping screws mounting trolling motor



## Zackvbra (Mar 10, 2016)

I am mounting a new used trolling motor to my old fiberglass bass boat. I can't get my hands in there under the front deck to do all the bolts. I don't know how in gods name they put the old one on there, unless it came from the factory like that. I had to grind off the old bolts and center punch them out. 
My question is, can I just put some self tapping screws with some rubber washers and be done with it???


----------



## dray63077 (Mar 10, 2016)

No. They will pull out. Go to your closest outdoor store like Academy or Bass Pro and get the motorguide trolling motor nuts attached to the rubber tee. That is what you need. Works like a champ.


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 10, 2016)

dray63077 said:


> No. They will pull out. Go to your closest outdoor store like Academy or Bass Pro and get the motorguide trolling motor nuts attached to the rubber tee. That is what you need. Works like a champ.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


That's what works for me as well. Give it a try OP!


----------



## BoosterC (Mar 10, 2016)

you can also get them from a hardware store.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 10, 2016)

My friend got some of those special bolts from a boat mechanic shop. Did all his holes with them. $1000 trolling motor now resides in the bottom of Lanier. I would suggest using them on the front only.  Make sure you have 2 or 3 real stainless bolts on the end you can get to. That way it's a repair instead of a loss.


----------



## Zackvbra (Mar 10, 2016)

There is only one bolt that I would be able to get to. Unless I cut a bigger hole in the access hole or separate the boat.. The access hole at the front is just big enough to get your fist through.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 10, 2016)

Zackvbra said:


> There is only one bolt that I would be able to get to. Unless I cut a bigger hole in the access hole or separate the boat.. The access hole at the front is just big enough to get your fist through.



We went and found some different wrenches, sockets, pliers, etc to reach what we could. One is better than none. 2 would make me more comfortable.  I used 2 of those specialty bolts and they have been fine so far. But I have 3 or 4 stainless bolts too. You may can cut the access panel enough to get in there.  I would make sure there is not marine foam in there though before you do.


----------



## Zackvbra (Mar 10, 2016)

How about toggle bolts? Will they work better than the rubber isolators? I would really like to avoid cutting my deck as much as possible.


----------



## GA native (Mar 11, 2016)

I managed to get nuts and washers under my trolling motor with 12" long needle nose pliers. I slathered nuts and washers with silicone, and that stuck them to the tool long enough to get a thread started.

Getting them tight, I used vise grips to extend a box end wrench.


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you have a recessed tray for your foot pedal, try removing it . You then should have plenty of room. If you still can't get it done a shop shouldn't charge more than an hour if you've already done the prep work


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Mar 11, 2016)

I have used toggle bolts before and they work great. Just remember to retighten them once a month


----------



## The Kellogg Kid (Mar 12, 2016)

*Just used these on my boat great invention*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC1ZuxuZ2PU

Toggler sold at home depot


----------



## Klinton (Mar 13, 2016)

Zackvbra said:


> How about toggle bolts? Will they work better than the rubber isolators? I would really like to avoid cutting my deck as much as possible.



Was gonna suggest toggle bolts.  Sounds like the best option for your situation.


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 13, 2016)

I used the bolts with t shaped nuts covered in rubber than came with mine. I had to tighten them every trip, ended up using bolt with lock washers and lock nuts. I have not had a problem since and that was almost a year ago. It was a tight spot to get in but works great!


----------



## HossBog (Mar 15, 2016)

Good advice here. I want to install a trolling motor on my 18' Sea Ray, looks hard to impossible to get under there for nuts/bolts. Hmmm, let me go look at that thing right now...

I'm wanting to make it a good boat to fish from, not just ride and ski. I'm too old for skiing now. It'd break me old body and I'd be smothered and scattered all over the lake.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 15, 2016)

Tape a wrench to a wooden dowel with duct tape, place nut in wrench with piece of tape on bottom side of wrench to keep nut from falling out, put the bolt in and go for it


----------

